# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > Probably Engine >  [Guide]Utilizing the Github Application

## ImogenOC

As requested by user @Barandeniz, 
here is a (slightly deprecated) guide to using Github for Windows.

Detailed guide for use on Linux is down below.

*Step 1: Download it*

*Windows* / *Mac*

If you're a cool ****ing Linux user, or dualboot / use a terminal style win/linux bastard OS (ayoo), there's a different guide at the bottom here. 


*Step 2: Install it*



*Step 3: Grab a URL*
For the sake of speed, pull this epeenis over your github.

*8==D~*

It's a link to the MrTheSoulz Compendium.


*Step 4: Choose a Directory*





*Step 5: Make sure your Dir is correct*
Or I will cut you if you say 'Immie it isnt working'





*Step 6: Done*

*Congratulations, you installed software!*



Any profile devs that have github or an SVN can utilize this. Also works with gitlab!



[hr]



*Linux*

Still here? Good! Let's do it for Linux. Y'all don't need a GUI to get things running, it's basic git.

*Distros*

*Arch Linux*



```
$ pacman -S git
```

*Debian*



```
$ apt-get install git
```

*Fedora*



```
$ yum install git
```

*FreeBSD*




```
$ cd /usr/ports/devel/git
$ make install
```

You had to be the complicated one, BSD

*Gentoo*



```
$ emerge --ask --verbose dev-vcs/git
```

*OpenBSD*



```
$ pkg_add git
```

*openSUSE*



```
$ zypper install git
```

*Solaris 11*



```
$ pkg install developer/versioning/git
```

*Uuuuuuubuntu*



```
$ apt-get install git
```


*Forking*

Pretty easy, works almost the same as above.

Identify yourself first:



```
$ git config --global user.name "YOUR NAME"
$git config --global user.email "YOUR EMAIL ADDRESS"
```

Then fork


```
$ git clone https://github.com/YOUR-USERNAME/Repo-Here
```

----------


## ImogenOC

Reserved, just in case.

----------

